
Show HN: Simple SaaS app to receive call requests from your website visitors. - milanmot
https://www.saleztalk.com
======
lettergram
Im kind of frustrated with the title, as it's not really describing the app,
or anything on the page. Honestly, seems almost begging for upvotes instead of
standing on merit.

 __Edit __: If it was a blog post about the struggle, or about building the
app - sure. However this seems a lot like the "I'm a 16 year old who built an
app" stunt.

~~~
milanmot
Ya. I also realized the same. I am thinking of changing it but my server is
crashing with the traffic.

------
mful
First off, congrats on launching!

Second off, some website feedback:

\- I'm part of your target audience (freelance consultant), yet struggled to
figure out what this is/why I benefit from it. I'd change both the banner
company and overall content hierarchy, as follows:

Banner: Replace headline with some form of the copy of the second section:
"Convert website visitors into sales calls, when they are hot, not a week
later." That's a bit too wordy for the headline, but tells me both the
benefit, and why it's different than a demo request form.

Second section: How it works, framed as a benefit. Some headline like "5 mins
to converting more leads". You lead with a benefit in the banner, now let me
know how I can get that benefit.

Third section: Sell benefits listed under the "How it helps" sub-header.
Convince me that I want/need this.

Fourth section: Testimonial — at this point I understand what it is and why it
will help my business, now it's time to show me others trust you, so I can
too.

Fifth section: some CTA to signup. You could include the letter to leads "Hi,
we are SalezTalk..." if you like.

\- I would throw out the features section entirely, or bury it on another
page. It confused me — what the heck does it mean by scheduler? Mini-CRM? I
thought this was a simple way to setup sales calls?

\- I would also throw out the section where you say SalezTalk is for target-
segment X (freelancers, solopreneurs, etc). This might be personal preference,
but I find these sections condescending. Tell me the benefits, and I'll tell
you if it solves a problem I have.

\- Raise your prices, significantly. Running your own business, there is
little difference between $59/yr and $19/year — both are going to be some of
my lowest software costs. I'd make the cheapest plan $59/yr, and the more
expensive one something like $179.

Anywho, congrats again!

~~~
milanmot
Thanks for the detailed feedback. I am definitely going to take your inputs
while launching my site's version 2.0.

------
milanmot
Hi, I am the main developer of SalezTalk, a small project I developed during
my free time ( with a full time job & a baby :-) ).

SalezTalk is one of the simplest sales tool for increasing sales call request
from website visitors.

I have developed a fairly simple app and not at all a unique app but still I
would appreciate all kinds of feedback ranging from design to content.

Also, if you are really interested in using it on your website, I can give you
a 100% free account. Just email me the website on which you plan to use.
Email: info@saleztalk.com.

~~~
sharemywin
you should probably at least offer a free trial on your website.

~~~
milanmot
2 reasons why I am not offering a free plan:

1: I want to see if actually anyone wants to pay for the product. 2: There is
hardly anything in the app which I can give for free.

~~~
sharemywin
I said a free "trial".

at some point whether it's time or money you'll need to invest in marketing.
by offering a free "trial" people can see if it's even worth their time.

people have a big resistance to coughing up a credit card with out some kind
of relationship at first.

It's like going on a date and starting it out with "would you like to have
sex". it's rarely works. I spent a lot of time on conversion funnels lately
and you have to ease into sales.

I agree a straight up freemium plan is a risky bet.

------
mostafaberg
Some issues:

1- You don't have a way to show customers how this actually works, I have no
idea what i'm signing up for, so I won't sign up.

2- You don't actually use the button on your own company's website, but use
only a contact form, which tells the users in a way that you don't really use
your own product.

3- You mention mobile app, but there's no where for it to be found.

~~~
milanmot
1 - I enabled it on my site. It's late night here so I disabled it. 2 - I use
it. 3 - The app is almost developed. I need to upload it.

------
lustig
Cool! I think this might be a great product idea!

I think the messaging is very clear, but would have wanted to see an example
of how the button actually works/looks like on the front page.

The landing page looks great! I've seen a few similar ones recently (with the
lines that move etc). How did you create it?

~~~
milanmot
Ok. I am getting huge traffic from HN so disabled it. I have enabled it for
few minutes.

~~~
lustig
Ah I see! Looks good!

------
curo
Cool idea and great job launching. I might consider at some point in the
future. For now, quick feedback: my primary curiosity is what the interface
looked like. It clears up my understanding to see the "How It Works" page but
that page is buried. I'd expect that if you had a simple one graphic version
of that on the homepage that'd also increase conversion.

And yea the title of the post does seem like you're looking for upvotes for
the backstory (as opposed to writing an article about how you did it), but
hey, great job anyway! Even with the responsibility of having to walk a dog, I
complain, so the fact that you launched this is impressive. Good luck!

------
mettamage
The title really suggests a blog post. At least, when I see titles like these
on HN, I see a blog post. Instead, I see a product offering. I would like to
recommend the author to create a blog post and put that up for submission or
change the link.

Just offering your product is of less value to a wide HN audience, whereas an
article on software development / managing a side project is worth more.
Nevertheless, I am impressed by the feat that the author did.

~~~
milanmot
Thank you for the kind words. This is my first post on HN so I thought of
taking some liberty in the title.

------
chris__butters
Great idea and well done with balancing it with a full time job and a child.

The only thing I can pick up on is spelling and grammar on the website, the
main thing that jumped out was the word "MARKEETERS" you mean "marketers";
little details like that can bring down conversion rates as it makes you look
amateurish.

~~~
milanmot
Thanks. I corrected it.

------
justboxing
Always feels shady when a SaaS site is asking for your money, but there is no
face or team in the About page.

[https://www.saleztalk.com/about](https://www.saleztalk.com/about)

------
claudiulodro
Every time I think about going easy on my projects because I have kids, I
remember that Euler had 13 kids and he was the most prolific mathematician of
all time.

~~~
mostafaberg
Take it easy on yourself mate ;), you are not Euler, and you don't really know
what kind of father he was, you never know maybe you are doing a better job
and got different priorities!, good luck and keep pushing!

------
Danalo
Title should be: SalezTalk - Check out my website. This is the Saas App I
built (while holding a full-time job and a baby)

~~~
lettergram
Appears to be someone who was created 2 minutes ago, I presume the author?

HN tends to enjoy content they can read or interact with for free first.
Specifically, they _really_ hate click baity titles. Do another with a blog
post and perhaps it'll get a better response.

Also, it appears you may have upvoted yourself (not 100% sure in this), but be
careful. Finally, if you only create your account 10 days ago, you appear
green to the rest of us - so we know you aren't part of the community and
likely are just trying to promote your own stuff.

Without being part of the community, we know you don't know the customs and
perhaps more importantly you may not continue to contribute.

~~~
milanmot
Ya, I am really new to HN. I will take care of the suggestions you posted.
Thanks.

------
riekus
Cool project, but got to ask, why aren't you using it on your site? You should
focus on selling now.

Godspeed

------
Gys
I like the design, especially with all the graphics. Did you do create those
yourself ?

------
petraeus
Please hire a copy-writer the sentences read like they were written by a
foreigner

------
jopacicdev
Nice idea!

